# kuwait ???



## stanleee (May 3, 2010)

how does living in kuwait compare with the uae ??
how is the cost of living ??
offered job with all payed only food and drink required
is there any night life in kuwait ??


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Well I hope you're not planning on drinking.....


----------



## stanleee (May 3, 2010)

Andy Capp said:


> Well I hope you're not planning on drinking.....


only coffee


----------



## sandypool (Sep 12, 2009)

I used to have a few 24 hour stints in Kuwait - erm no night life to speak of - I used to work, read and sleep. It's a nice city but Veeerrrry quiet on that side of things. It is dry after all.

The only benefit is the hotel we used to have a contract with did all your dry cleaning for free, some people used to take their curtains and have them done to! Breakfast was nice I suppose. Sorry that sounds really negative sure someone else will have better experiences!


----------



## stanleee (May 3, 2010)

sandypool said:


> I used to have a few 24 hour stints in Kuwait - erm no night life to speak of - I used to work, read and sleep. It's a nice city but Veeerrrry quiet on that side of things. It is dry after all.
> 
> The only benefit is the hotel we used to have a contract with did all your dry cleaning for free, some people used to take their curtains and have them done to! Breakfast was nice I suppose. Sorry that sounds really negative sure someone else will have better experiences!


sounds ok to me I like it quietish


----------

